
Why Cisco Bought Mail Startup PostPath for $215M - ajbatac
http://gigaom.com/2008/08/27/cisco-buys-postpath-mail-calendar-startup-for-215-mm/
======
dmix
When big companies try to stay competitive, why do they so often just copy the
market leaders?

Why can't Cisco come up with its own technology and innovations. Instead they
see the power of Microsft Exchange and Google entering the market. "That means
we need email too."

Is it would be too much to ask for an aging enterprise-focused business to do
something original, when technology makes a major shift (in this case on-
premise >> online)?

~~~
hagee
I don't know if I would call google apps a market leader. I don't think Gmail
even has MAPI support. Maybe they're working on it.

------
_burp_
postpath was an awesome product. it worked without plugins. windows, outlook,
everything thought it was a exchange server.

it did everthing: address book, meetings, calendars, etc.

i think others missed out!

